# IVF NHS Waiting List for Hertfordshire County



## GuitarAngel1979 (Sep 8, 2005)

Just curious how many of you are in Hertfordshire county and on the NHS waiting list? How long is the wait? I was also told that on average you get 3 IVF tries. Does the vary from county to county?

Thanks in advance!
Amanda


----------



## GuitarAngel1979 (Sep 8, 2005)

No replies? Hmmm, I wonder if maybe I am asking the wrong questions or in fact am asking in the wrong category?


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Hello GuitarAngel  

I'm sure you're asking in the right category - maybe nobody in Herts on NHS logged on recently? 
To answer the second part of your question, IVF availability on NHS does vary from county to county. I think we only get one go in Surrey. We have been approved and I think the wait is six months here, but we've gone ahead with a private 1st go - didn't want to wait any more!

Good luck - hope someone gets back to you.
Cecilie x


----------



## dreamy (Jun 3, 2004)

Hi guitarangel,

I have never posted on this forum before but I do read it regularly as we have just started our 1st IVF cycle.
We were NHS funded (We live in Hertford - so not far from you!!). We were under a consultant gynae at QE2 hospital in Welwyn Garden City who up until June this year told us that there was no NHS funding for IVF or IUI from the trust. 

However when we went to see hom in June he told us that because of the new NICE guidelines most of the Primary Care Trusts in Hertfordshire were now funding one cycle  per couple as long as they dont have any children. He sent  a referral letter to the GP and to the people at the PCT who dealt with the funding. We were told that we would be seen at a clinic of our choice (we asked our consultant to choose as he had lots of experience in the field) within 6 months. We got to choose the clinic because it was all so new they hadnt chosen their own clinic to take on their patients.  

So we were referred at the end of June and were seen at the end of August. I have just started down-regging for our 1st cycle so you can see how quickly its happened for us. If you fit the criterea you should also get funding as you are covered by the same PCT as me in Ware (South East Herts PCT). If you are under a consultant at the moment then you should approach them for a referral, if not then go to your GP. 

If you have any questions let me know, I will do my best to answer.

Lea xx


----------



## nik fish (Sep 19, 2005)

hi guitar angel,
lea story sounds abit like mine, initially no fnding available when we first presented with IF 2years ago. so we paid for a round at argc, unsuccsefull. but heard in july that we can now have a funded cycle, how cool is that!!  and can get on imediately!!
you defo need to speak to your doc and take it from there. im in a village close to ware so we are likey in the same pct, and hopefully you till will get a freebie 
let us know how u get on 
luv nik
ps we have a 13 year old daughter from a previous relationship, who lives with us but this did not affect our funding, there is however different criteria being rolled out country wide, with lots of variations.


----------

